# Airtel GPRS



## sai_cool (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just a few days ago i saw that Airtel Mobile Office costs rs.600 per month and gives unlimited data usage. But now airtel has changed the plans!!.I live in Chennai.

Take a look for urself: *www.airtelworld.com/spservices_gprsmo.jsp

This sucks!!

-Sai


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jul 22, 2006)

here it is 300pm unlimited dl/ul
edge services ie thrice the speed of gprs on ur mobile.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 22, 2006)

@Mangal what are the rates for EDGE servises..


----------



## mkmkmk (Jul 22, 2006)

in pune ,,150 pm.......unlimited ul /dl..good connectivity..stable connection up to 3-4 hrs...sometime u will face frequent disconnections
and u will get speed 25-35 kbps....

i dont think there willl separate prices for gprs and edge its same thing..BECOZ,,,,EDGE (also known as EGPRS) 

i used airtel gprs...nokia 6021..edge enabled cell phone.,,,for 6 months. and lot of time i DLded ...200-300 mb autopatches .games..with the help of d managers


----------



## Ash_63 (Aug 8, 2006)

One of my friend from pune has quoted that in Pune the rates of Airtel gprs is 150/-! Is it true ! well I contacted the custumer cell only to learn it is 11.90 close to 12 rupees for day in prepaid, kindly confirm and let me also know the facts!
Thankyou!


----------



## vysakh (Aug 9, 2006)

here its 250 pm. unlimited usage. EDGE supported. you'll get speeds ~30kBps


----------



## enjoy (Aug 9, 2006)

any idea of price at bangalore....???


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2006)

@mumbai its 210 per month.... unlimited dl...


----------



## Ash_63 (Aug 9, 2006)

vysakh said:
			
		

> here its 250 pm. unlimited usage. EDGE supported. you'll get speeds ~30kBps



What is your location? And for edge do the usual dial up works or something else is required, can you guide me on some good handset for edge?


----------



## sanju (Aug 10, 2006)

in haryana it is 300 pm unlimited


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2006)

@ash the best affordable handset for edge is 6630


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 12, 2006)

i surf free on airtel live download free songs
connect to my pc freely hahahah
cost 0 bucks for unlimited data

crack ur head keep wanderin


----------



## vandit (May 8, 2007)

@ mkmkmk
edge and gprs are not the same.....their charges are diffrent ... for airtel....the gprs charge is rs 99 unlimited and edge(mobile office) charge is rs 600 unlimited..


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 9, 2007)

^^^ you are talking about NOP , NOP cost Rs.99 and you cant access net from PC.....
and EDGE and GPRS charges are same.... guarantee 8)


----------



## deepakchan (May 9, 2007)

sai_cool said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> Just a few days ago i saw that Airtel Mobile Office costs rs.600 per month and gives unlimited data usage. But now airtel has changed the plans!!.I live in Chennai.
> 
> Take a look for urself: *www.airtelworld.com/spservices_gprsmo.jsp
> ...


 
Shift to BSNL. As far as Chennai is concerned, BSNL's EDGE networks are far better than Airtel's. I'm using Airtel prepaid in which it is Rs.375pm for MO. Dad is using BSNL's unlimited internet for just Rs.199pm. He is getting speeds 5 times faster than mine. I am also going to change from the following month. After all, why pay 175pm extra for slower speeds.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 10, 2007)

Can any REGULAR CELLONE EDGE user confirm the speeds he is getting also during Daytime/Nighttime..!!


coz then only we can confirm over which one is better...am looking for the cellone reviews since quite a long time...?


----------



## Akshay (May 10, 2007)

@dipen

Gettin speed of 40-55kbps during day as well as nite time. 

Will write a review soon... BTW cellone gprs doesnt face prb wit rapidshare at all n download begins instantly n sometimes even without d countdown timer!!!


----------



## deepakchan (May 10, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Can any REGULAR CELLONE EDGE user confirm the speeds he is getting also during Daytime/Nighttime..!!
> 
> 
> coz then only we can confirm over which one is better...am looking for the cellone reviews since quite a long time...?


 
I use the CellOne connection only during the nights because that's when dad's phone is at home. I get around 70-100 kbps in the nights. Dad says during the day also the speed is good. But I can't confirm how good.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 10, 2007)

@Akshay , deepakchan :- u ppl just gave me a solid ATTACK..

is it Kbps i.e Download speed or kbps ....

if its download speed..i have a spare BSNL prepaid card..!!  i am tranfering rite NOW.. Plus ur in pune...
so there cant be any problem like u get better speeds and i wont.!!

which cell are u using btw..?

EDIT:- Just called BSNL CC....Damn they are chargin 2ps/kb for Prepaid Customer...Thats too bad    hav 1000+ unused balance on BSNL card..thought could use it the best if this way...


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

^^^ the CellOne Rs.199 unlimited is only on postpaid, not on prepaid


----------



## Dipen01 (May 11, 2007)

btw we can covert our prepaid account too postpaid rite..!!??

anyways...first i want to confirm if indeed the download speeds are 40-50Kbps...i doubt it coz it would be more than 256kbps BROADBAND..how can that be possible..??


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 11, 2007)

kbps= kilo bits per second.......       
KBPS= kilo Bytes Per Second.......
40kbps is not a good speed, just like dialup, 40/8= 5 KBPS.......
 You now getting much better speed, why you want to take CellOne


----------



## deepakchan (May 11, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> @Akshay , deepakchan :- u ppl just gave me a solid ATTACK..
> 
> is it Kbps i.e Download speed or kbps ....



The b only differs. Not the k. kbps is kilobits per second. kBps is kilobytes per second. When I mentioned 70-100kbps it means 9 to 12 kBps. But when I was roaming in Pune (with CellOne), the speed was very less. Had to use the Reliance laptop netconnect card. But this was more than a year back on the outskirts. There may have upgraded the networks now. Try and see.



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> btw we can covert our prepaid account too postpaid rite..!!??



Very much possible. But the conversion can take anywhere between 24-72 hours during which you will be unreachable.


----------



## Akshay (May 11, 2007)

Rite 40-55kbps = 4-5kBps

Dat is gud enuf considering airtel is offering the same speed but at 360 p.m. BSNL is soon venturing into EDGE all over. Plus BSNL gives 50 free MMS wit 199 plan... So worth it.


----------



## pushkardey (May 11, 2007)

in kolkata gprs ser-vice by airtel costs Rs.99 without connecting to comp... and iff u want it on ur copm too then Rs.250..... both are unlimited downloads.... i got it last october (2006) but left it in feb'07 coz the ser-vice became crap..... no speed at all.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 11, 2007)

ohhhhhh....  so why are people unnecessary claiming that cellone has better speeds wen compared with Airtel..!!

with 27-28Kbps at nite...it not match for cellone.... i thought cellone was providing 40-50Kbps at nite 

Plus Airtel is free for me  atleast for time being
(touchwood)

No change


----------



## patkim (May 11, 2007)

In Pune I am paying 349 Per Month for the Airtel GPRS which is EDGE enabled.
On my handset I do see the Edge Network sign, but the browsing speed s not really good.

It is more or less comparable to 56kbps dialup!! As a result sometimes sites eventually error out after long period of inactivity especially after logins etc


----------



## Dipen01 (May 11, 2007)

which handset are u using...??

coz the by gods grace the speed is decent these days


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 11, 2007)

*Suppose I have an BSNL Unlimited 199 Plan. I can surf Net at only Rs199/Month. If I download any file from Net, will I be charged more for it?*


----------



## deepakchan (May 11, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *Suppose I have an BSNL Unlimited 199 Plan. I can surf Net at only Rs199/Month. If I download any file from Net, will I be charged more for it?*



Unlimited is Unlimited. You won't be charged a paise more. How much ever you download.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 11, 2007)

^^^ yes, but if you download something which is chargeable ( ringtones, wallpapers, themes from Yahoo, Rediff, Indiatimes ..... such pay sites) then it will be charged, no charge for free contents and surfing  so happy surfing


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 12, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^^ yes, but if you download something which is chargeable ( ringtones, wallpapers, themes from Yahoo, Rediff, Indiatimes ..... such pay sites) then it will be charged, no charge for free contents and surfing  so happy surfing


 DEEPAK CHAN:
Unlimited is Unlimited. You won't be charged a paise more. How much ever you download.?
*IS IT TRUE?*
* So if opt for BSNL 199 PLAN, and download Windows 2003 SP2 in my PC from GPRS, will I be chargd more than Rs 199? OR NO????*


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 12, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> DEEPAK CHAN:
> Unlimited is Unlimited. You won't be charged a paise more. How much ever you download.?
> *IS IT TRUE?*
> *So if opt for BSNL 199 PLAN, and download Windows 2003 SP2 in my PC from GPRS, will I be chargd more than Rs 199? OR NO????*


yeah but if u will download ubuntu than they will not charge any amount 
problem with gprs is even if u will keep ur pc on download 24/7 than also u can not download more than 200mb/day 
and on edge not more than 500mb.
+ extra electricity bill


----------



## din (May 12, 2007)

Under advanced rental scheme - Kerala

Thats 1500 per yr, comes to Rs.125 per month - for unlimited GPRS / EDGE use

Use it for the last 2 yrs, speed is ok kinda


----------



## Dipen01 (May 12, 2007)

@Desi-tek :-

My GPRS connection was once uninterrupted for 18 hours and i downloaded ~ 1200 MB during that time...well the problem was my battery got discharged so i had to dc..and then i started surfing so my downloading was stopped


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

^^^   my monthly download crosses 9GB on Airtel MO.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 12, 2007)

^^ should be with EDGE  here in my area no EDGE


----------



## deepakchan (May 12, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> DEEPAK CHAN:
> Unlimited is Unlimited. You won't be charged a paise more. How much ever you download.?
> *IS IT TRUE?*
> *So if opt for BSNL 199 PLAN, and download Windows 2003 SP2 in my PC from GPRS, will I be chargd more than Rs 199? OR NO????*


 
Of course not. For 199, you can download 1GB, or 5GB, or how much ever you can download connecting the phone 24x7.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 12, 2007)

@assasin :- which cell are u using and whats the avg speed that u get ?


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 12, 2007)

1gb+ data transfer /day is only possible with edge but think of electricity bill u will get?
with bsnl data 1 i can download 5gb of data during free hours and that also by paying 500/month plus tax.
gprs is good only for surfing on the move.


----------



## Akshay (May 12, 2007)

With BSNL, in Pune, wit N73 I get EDGE symbol but wit N72 there is no Edge symbol though the speed is d same for both. Dunno y this happens.


----------



## deepakchan (May 12, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> With BSNL, in Pune, wit N73 I get EDGE symbol but wit N72 there is no Edge symbol though the speed is d same for both. Dunno y this happens.


 
Ultimately speed is what matters, whether EDGE or no EDGE..


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 12, 2007)

This happens because old nokia models dont show E sign..... But now they add this with their new handsets 

BTW how much speed you getting with N73 and N72 ?


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

Whats the cheapest EDGE enabled GPRS class 10 phone ? Preferably a Nokia....

Whats the cheapest EDGE enabled phone? Are all the EDGE phones GPRS class 10 ? Suggest preferably a Nokia.


----------



## deepakchan (May 12, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Whats the cheapest EDGE enabled GPRS class 10 phone ? Preferably a Nokia....
> 
> Whats the cheapest EDGE enabled phone? Are all the EDGE phones GPRS class 10 ? Suggest preferably a Nokia.


 
The Nokia 6070 which retails for around 4.5k.

It has GPRS Class 10 (4+1/3+2 slots), 32 - 48 kbps
and EDGE Class 6, 177.6 kbps

I guess all EDGE phones should be at least GPRS Class 10. I haven't seen an EDGE phone so far which is lower than GPRS Class 10.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 12, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> 1gb+ data transfer /day is only possible with edge but think of electricity bill u will get?
> with bsnl data 1 i can download 5gb of data during free hours and that also by paying 500/month plus tax.
> gprs is good only for surfing on the move.



I am an hostelite 

Plus i dont have to pay Electricity bill..

and ofcourse BSNL 2Mbps Night UL for 500+tax is anyday better than this by many times..

but considering the situation (No landline) its the best i can afford


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

^^^   i'm using a Nokia 5500 and get avg D/L speeds of bout 19-25kBps.


----------



## patkim (May 16, 2007)

In Pune I browse the net on my PC using SE w810i handset, which is EDGE compatible. I don't even get 30 kbps with Airtel Mobile office. I feel even 56 kbps dial up modem is better! Also there are silent zones in between while browsing i.e. network activity just stops for a few seconds and continues again

I spoke to Airtel customer service but there was no clear response except for a thin lie that 'our technicians are working on it' 
Then they asked me to use some other dial up number 

From this post I find most of you are getting better speed with EDGE. Can anyone comment what might be going wrong at my end.
Thanks,


----------



## deepakchan (May 16, 2007)

You would want to try out with another SIM card say CellOne to determine if the speed is slow due to the operator or the handset.


----------



## Akshay (May 16, 2007)

N72 is amongst latest EDGE class n supports EDGE as well "E" shud appear. But it does not happn (evn in odr N70, N72 handsets). But I get same speed of about 40-65kbps on both handsets...


----------



## Dipen01 (May 17, 2007)

patkim said:
			
		

> In Pune I browse the net on my PC using SE w810i handset, which is EDGE compatible. I don't even get 30 kbps with Airtel Mobile office. I feel even 56 kbps dial up modem is better! Also there are silent zones in between while browsing i.e. network activity just stops for a few seconds and continues again
> 
> I spoke to Airtel customer service but there was no clear response except for a thin lie that 'our technicians are working on it'
> Then they asked me to use some other dial up number
> ...



Well theres nothing that i could think off.!! Its strange..

As even i am using W810i and its working good, well u dont get 30kbps that easily and that too in day time...i get ~25-28Kbps for 2-3 hrs at night...say from 3-7 AM...after that its around ~15-25Kbps.. and 



> i.e. network activity just stops for a few seconds and continues again



Well that happens but its very rare..!! atleast from what it was some months ago..!!

Well another thing i can think of is check ur PC..!! if there no Virus or Spyware..coz at times speed gets compromised due to it !! plus i live in Kothrud.

May be the area where you live EDGE connection is weak..

Whatever helps


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 17, 2007)

^^ you guys are damn lucky  i am getting a worst GPRS speed on Airtel , already thrown out BSNL landline , so only option is BSNL or Airtel GPRS 

BTW Nokia 5200 is the minimum phone, which has EDGE class 10, price 6.4k


----------



## sai_cool (May 19, 2007)

THe price for Airtel EDGE in chennai is Rs.350/month, but the speeds are really slow!


----------



## ashu_dps (May 19, 2007)

Hi guys, 
after giving much theory on airtel gprs m in need of help now 
I've moved from delhi to my home in vacations and got an airtel card here and activated mobile office on it. Now when i try to access net through it, i get a very pathetic or almost no speed in daytime on pc while the speed is quite fast while surfing on mobile ! I'm not able to surf on pc so typing it here on mobile which is working quite fine. Its only after 1 a.m that i get speed of about 3-7 KBps till morning. Earlier when free gprs trick used to work, i got very good speed of stable  5-6KB (LOL, good speed  )
I've tried it in vista and xp both. Connect using data cable and bluetooth. Use N 70 and airtel mobile office without edge here in jharkhand. Connect by latest nokia pc suite. 
Please help


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 19, 2007)

^^^ ya it happens to me also, it connects but no pages are opening  i faced such problem 3/4 times in a day, upto 11pm, but after that no problem faced, speed is average GPRS speed, and no EDGE


----------



## int86 (May 19, 2007)

@ashu
atleast u were able to post at 10:24 PM. 
Something strange happing to airtel gprs for last 10 days.
This all started with Easy Recharge not working whole one day on 6th or 7th May.

Anywhere to complain except CC ?????


----------

